
Time to Panic - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/16/opinion/sunday/fear-panic-climate-change-warming.html
======
gdubs
There’s a bit of a prisoners dimemna in the “individual choice” aspect of
addressing climate change. Because, a lot of people don’t want to give
something up (e.g., fly less, eat less meat) if no one else is going to.

But I don’t think that means individual choice _can’t_ be effective; it’s just
an unsolved problem as to how we get people to make those choices. (Because if
it’s time to panic, it’s in large part due to the fact that public policy has
not budged on the issue. We need every tool available.)

Agriculture really is the thing to address. Some estimates put it as high as a
third of greenhouse gas emissions. It’s not just methane. It’s the soil
degradation (healthy soil being an extremely effective carbon sink), the
destruction of forests for grazing land, all of the petrochemical inputs, all
of the transportation costs to bring that out-of-season fruit from halfway
around the world to your plate.

I really believe that in order to address the issue of climate change, in the
time frame we have, our diet has to change, and with it our method of farming.

------
agumonkey
coincidentally someone just showed me this doc about Cuba precocious oil
crisis
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEF19NV_3SE&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEF19NV_3SE&feature=youtu.be)

worth taking a look

